# very unexpected!



## rockbot (Jan 21, 2012)

Digging never gets old and the stuff keeps getting stranger. Today I didn't dig a single intact bottle![] but I got something quite unexpected and unusually around these parts.

 For lack of a better word I'm calling this one a stalactite. Not in the traditional sense, as this is not formed by mineral deposits in a solution and dripping over time.

 This is formed in a lava tube/cave that fills with molten rock, recedes and refills over and over. Thats the best I could come up with![]

 It has to come from a source of really hot stuff, like right next to a volcano.[] Someone must have broken this off and it eventually made its way to the bottom of this privy.

 At list its something new to add to my stone collection!


----------



## rockbot (Jan 21, 2012)

Here it is all cleaned up.


----------



## xxfollyxx (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like a prehistoric garden gnome to me


----------



## twowheelfan (Jan 21, 2012)

that looks like it came from the bottom of a pretty new privy if you ask me.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Here it is all cleaned up.


 
 Hey Tony,

 Totally pahoehoe!




From.


----------



## epackage (Jan 21, 2012)

Love the look of that thing Rock...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice rock, rock! [8D]


----------



## rockbot (Jan 21, 2012)

I wish the pic showed its true texture. It looks like someone spray painted it a metallic silver, its sparkles in the sun. Most lava around here is very black and the shiny stuff has that oil drop in water sheen to it.


----------

